# More Major Bank Closures Coming Soon?



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

A friend of mine has been trying to get replies from his brother by e-mail but with no results so he tried calling a few days ago and got a hold of his brothers wife who was a bit perturbed that her husband didn't stay in contact with my friend. 

My friends brother runs a manufacturing business that makes micro controllers which are used world wide and in the process because his controllers are so accurate they are used on multiple mirrored telescopes and other things that need extremely small movements he probably does many millions of dollars of business throughout the world. So now the subject of the title of my post, almost the first thing out of his brothers wife was, "Where do you keep your money? If it's in a bank get it out." 

She does the bookwork for her husbands business and told my friend that basically other countries are abandoning our banks, she mentioned the possibility of approximately 35 bank closures here in the US. My friend didn't say if she said any names or times frames. 

What's interesting is that around a year or two back his brother was saying the dollar was going to be strong in global trade and felt it would continue to do so for years to come. Of course news of such happenings will be suppressed as banks are concerned about bank runs starting if the general public should hear rumblings of bank closures. 

I've heard of bank closures going on that are no longer reported in mainstream news but generally they are smaller banks and relatively low numbers per month. We've tried to stay ahead of things but hearing things like this are pushing us from a fast walk to a fairly speedy running.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I saw a report on one of my financial web pages that was published by the US government that had the banks that have closed by year. 

The number of banks closing has fallen off some but even in 2012 there were bank closures that did not make the news. I suspect that 2013 will not be any different then 2012.


----------

